# 6 months into my first deflasking...how am I doing?



## tnyr5 (Feb 20, 2015)

These are some triploid Jason Fischers I deflasked in mid-August. This was my first try, so I don't have much of a baseline. Would you guys consider these decent for 6 months? These are the biggest; the others are a cm or two smaller.


----------



## Alex (Feb 20, 2015)

They look excellent to me - well done!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 20, 2015)

Send some to me!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2015)

super, well done!


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2015)

doing great i would say!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2015)

You are doing very well. I'm sending all my seedlings to you!


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2015)

Outstanding! I'll take a couple.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm 18 months into my first one. I guarantee you'll see flowers before I do. Nice job.


----------



## Silvan (Feb 21, 2015)

hum... those are outstanding !!!
You can't just post those high quality seedlings and not tell us how you're doing this great job !!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lol. I'm not doing anything special, really.
"But master, what about that thing you do to them every morn..."*THWOCK* Quiet, Igor.

The runts Jan 15th, 2015





And again on Feb 21st


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, Tony, they are looking mighty good!


----------



## rlb (Feb 23, 2015)

wow. (Igor, call me)


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 23, 2015)

Igor is not allowed to use the phone. He knows I don't want to have to get the duct tape out again...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2015)

If you need to get rid of one, let me know.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Feb 25, 2015)

Can you tell me what the container is in your 1st pic? 

I'm guessing it is some type of fert. If so what is it and where can I get it in Canada.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kawarthapine, that's a container of K-lite brand fertilizer. I don't know if First Rays ships to Canada, but that's where I'd start my search.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 15, 2015)

Let's keep this thread going as a growth progress thread of the biggest seedling & see how long it takes to flower . 
March 5th





March 15th (2.2cm growth)


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 22, 2015)

babies March 21










smallest runts (the other two outgrew the pot.)


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 18, 2015)

Month 8: biggest one is 24 cm ls


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2015)

"walk this way"..."no i mean THIS way"


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 18, 2015)

Growing like weeds!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 18, 2015)

Month 9
14 Phrags in a tub! All except the two runts (not pictured) have at least a 6" LS. 
Growth was slower this month; I was very, very sick & couldn't take care of things like I normally do.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Oh my! I hope your are all OK now!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes . I'm okay now. Two kidney stones ( passed one in the middle of singing the "alleluia" from Mozart's "Exsultate, Jubilate", because apparently my body thought it just wasn't hard enough when I sang it healthy), and a vicious throat infection that covered my whole mouth & throat in ulcers that I caught right after clerking the SEPOS show. I couldn't eat anything but chicken broth for a good two weeks & lost about 10 lbs.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Stones can be very painful. I'd like to lose 10 pounds, but not that way! Glad you are OK now.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes . I'm okay now. Two kidney stones ( passed one in the middle of singing the "alleluia" from Mozart's "Exsultate, Jubilate", because apparently my body thought it just wasn't hard enough when I sang it healthy), and a vicious throat infection that covered my whole mouth & throat in ulcers that I caught right after clerking the SEPOS show. I couldn't eat anything but chicken broth for a good two weeks & lost about 10 lbs.



 Damn! 
Feel better. The plants look no worse for the wear. What orchid team/group did you clerk for?


----------



## tnyr5 (May 19, 2015)

I was doing pleurothallids & cymbidiums


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2015)

Hmmm, I'm trying to remember..


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 15, 2015)

Month 10
Everything is in the same position as the last pic.
Growth is back to normal (2.5 to 3 inches on the newest leaf every 30 days)
And look! (under the thumb)


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 18, 2015)

Month11


----------



## Justin (Jul 18, 2015)

looking good! i'm not really a phrag grower but i think they could use a little more light.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2015)

They do look a little dark, but if they are growing well...


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 18, 2015)

The camera is making them appear darker than they are. They're getting about 120-150 par for 16 hours a day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2015)

That should be plenty.


----------



## musa (Jul 19, 2015)

how do you meassure par? You have a par-meter or is there another possibility?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 19, 2015)

I know the par of the lights I use, so it's an educated guess based on their distance from the fixture.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 10, 2015)

How are these guys looking now? I'm sure that you'll be seeing blooms before too long...

David


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 10, 2015)

I got tired of taking pics lol. I'll post shots when they start blooming; they should bloom in 12 months. Largest are around a foot across.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 10, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> I got tired of taking pics lol. I'll post shots when they start blooming; they should bloom in 12 months. Largest are around a foot across.



Definitely understand that...looking forward to the pics later!

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 10, 2015)

growing really well


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 18, 2015)

Alright, one pic of the pack leader. Apologies for the brown spot... heating accident. 13 months from flask & 13" across.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 18, 2015)

It obviously enjoys the spa!


----------



## Denver (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking good. I'm about to get a couple Phrag flasks from Peruflora so I'm curious to your methods. Are you just using moss and perlite? Standing them in water or just keeping them wet?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking good. Try keeping them a little farther from the fire!


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought it would make them bloom redder!!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 19, 2015)

Denver said:


> Looking good. I'm about to get a couple Phrag flasks from Peruflora so I'm curious to your methods. Are you just using moss and perlite? Standing them in water or just keeping them wet?



Yes, just sphagnum and perlite. I don't stand them in water, but I water frequently.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very impressive.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 21, 2015)

1 year and two months
...so the biggest one appears to be in spike.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2015)

Looking good! :drool:


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 22, 2015)

Eric, you can say it soon. I will tell you when. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 22, 2015)

Is this typical of this cross? or phrag thing? 
I've only had one flowering sized phrag ( schlimii x kovachii) and it did grow like a super weed during the time I had it, but your seedlings seem to grow really fast and I'm curious.

Even the pictures in the very first posting, the number of the leaves and the size of the seedlings 6 months after deflasking was unbelievable.
How big were they in flask? lol overgrown big time? or is this speedy growth normal for them?


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm thinking normal flask-to-bloom time is 3 years. 
It appears at least two and possibly three of its sisters are also spiking.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 22, 2015)

I see. That is quite fast!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 22, 2015)

End of July 2014 in the mini flask from Woodstream (flask is about 2" dia)





Mid Aug 2014 deflasked into 3" pot





Jan 2015





From there you can track growth from the beginning of the thread

As for revealing how I did it *looks at trash can with blood leaking out of the bottom*, Igor has learned his lesson.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok, that makes more sense now. I've never seen such HUHE seedlings in flask. 
You had a jump start!

For comparison, for most paph seedlings i grow, they reach this size after at least one year out of flask. 
Much smaller to begin with. lol

I was very shocked to see your results at first. lol
Still, great growing nonetheless!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2015)

It has to be in bloom for that. It might really be a greenie! oke:


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, that was fast! Can't wait to see those blooms' congrats on such great growing. Maybe my Woodstream flasks will take the hint and start growing 

David


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 23, 2015)

Lol.
They were robust seedlings, no denying that, but I'm also growing them differently. We'll see if I can repeat this success with the Fritz Schomburgs. (Note that to me, success with them means blooming them in 2.5-3 years). I'd love to try pure besseae, as well.


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm just About to receive a small flask of besseae flavum babies! What are you doing differently? Sphag and perlite in lights?

David


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 23, 2015)

Special stuff; secret stuff ;-).


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 23, 2015)

Alright, alright. I'll be nice, but I'm only linking the research; developing a method from it is up to you.
http://www.co2science.org/subject/v/summaries/veryhighco2.php
http://www.researchgate.net/publica..._(Orchidaceae)_and_Its_Reversal_by_Blue_Light


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 24, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Alright, alright. I'll be nice, but I'm only linking the research; developing a method from it is up to you.
> http://www.co2science.org/subject/v/summaries/veryhighco2.php
> http://www.researchgate.net/publica..._(Orchidaceae)_and_Its_Reversal_by_Blue_Light



Are you growing in CO2 enriched environment? That was innovative! Really like the idea, but how to do in practise? You have some really good results here, I must admit however your growth rate ambitions are too low I have flowered paphs 18 months after deflaskoke:
Cannot deny that I probably would not be able to copy these results, so....congratulations again.
And then tell the full story......


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 24, 2015)

I will...after the Fritz Schomburgs bloom oke: ( and you know perfectly well that no _kovachii_ hybrid is going to bloom in 18 months )

I will say this, you're going to laugh when you see how I did it, if you don't figure it out before then.


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 26, 2015)

Perhaps you have been fermenting something next to it?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2015)

There was another grower here who was using CO2 in his GH.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dry ice??
But then how do you know/control the right amount of carbon dioxide in the growing room?
Ok, will wait til you are ready to tell.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2015)

You can buy bottles of CO2 and there is a cheap dispersion system used for bedbug issues (it attracts them I think)!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 27, 2015)

*co2 enrichment*

We all give off around 4% CO2 in our breath.
Maybe you just have to live with your plants?
David


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 27, 2015)

Getting close


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 27, 2015)

yeast? bread? beer?


----------



## Denver (Oct 27, 2015)

I am super intrigued! I just got my flasklings from Peruflora yesterday (I'll post pictures tonight hopefully). AND I have been wanting to get back into homebrewing...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 27, 2015)

monocotman said:


> We all give off around 4% CO2 in our breath.
> Maybe you just have to live with your plants?
> David



Or he has his dogs and cats all living in the same room with his seedlings.
Maybe even birds! Lots of them!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 27, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> yeast? bread? beer?



and kombucha? along with vinegar, sauerkraut and kimchee?? hahaha
can't imagine living in such a room with all the smell though.


----------



## Dandrobium (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, I'm intrigued by this too! After looking into it, I'm venturing a guess that it is something like this: http://www.mygreenplanet.com/product/exhale-c02-bags/

I think I may try these slow-release CO2 bags as I have a vinyl cover for my grow shelving to keep in the heat (also have heat mats). This would also help in keeping the CO2 contained within the grow space.

Your method, whatever it is oke: , is obviously working very well!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 29, 2015)

Getting warmer, sort of.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 10, 2015)

It's nearly time.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 11, 2015)

Those are the JF's?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 11, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks good! And what a growth speed! Now tell about those CO2 things......


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 11, 2015)

Looking great, and can't wait to see the bloom pics soon! You've got to tell us what you've been doing... 

David


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 11, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes . I'm okay now. Two kidney stones ( passed one in the middle of singing the "alleluia" from Mozart's "Exsultate, Jubilate", because apparently my body thought it just wasn't hard enough when I sang it healthy), and a vicious throat infection that covered my whole mouth & throat in ulcers that I caught right after clerking the SEPOS show. I couldn't eat anything but chicken broth for a good two weeks & lost about 10 lbs.



Reading back through this thread and saw this! Hope you are still well, AND I'm thrilled to see another classical musician that grows slippers! I'm a pianist (mainly) but also a operatic baritone on the side...that Mozart "ain't easy!!"

David


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 11, 2015)

Haha aw, thanks 
I have the piano skills of a small soap dish ...:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2015)

Linus in DC also, I think.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 11, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Linus in DC also, I think.



Classical musician who grows slippers? 
Not too much with the baby. No time for cello or singing with Choral Arts.


----------



## emydura (Dec 11, 2015)

orchidman77 said:


> Reading back through this thread and saw this! Hope you are still well, AND I'm thrilled to see another classical musician that grows slippers! I'm a pianist (mainly) but also a operatic baritone on the side...that Mozart "ain't easy!!"
> 
> David



Another pianist here although I have only taken it up quite late (three years ago). It is the hardest thing I have ever done. I even gave my first performance last week. It was nerve wracking and I made a few minor mistakes but I got through it. It is tough playing on a new piano with a different sound, action and look. Currently working on 'Canon in D'. I'm up to the really fast bit which is testing me out.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 11, 2015)

emydura said:


> Currently working on 'Canon in D'. I'm up to the really fast bit which is testing me out.



Nice song. Terribly boring to play as the baseline cellist... playing portions of it with your chin sometimes makes it more fun.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 11, 2015)

If I had to wager which of the 5 in spike will have the best flower...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2015)

So perfect it looks artificial!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeez! Great growing. Am I on the list!?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 12, 2015)

For what?


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice to see all these classical musicians here! And David, learning piano never stops....Performing on other pianos is always an adventure, but it's just what we do!

David


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 12, 2015)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v697/tnyr5/kk-kb-****-list-1-lg.jpg Oh, yes, Eric, I forgot. You _are_ on the list.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 12, 2015)

Great growing!! I'd like to know about the CO2 as well.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice growing but I can't see any inclination of a spike ---- but hopefully that will shortly be rectified.

Ed


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 12, 2015)

If you're referring to the last photo, the small leaf in the middle is a spike.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v697/tnyr5/kk-kb-****-list-1-lg.jpg Oh, yes, Eric, I forgot. You _are_ on the list.



Yes! :evil:


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 17, 2015)

I grow impatient...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2015)

So! Is this one mine!? Thanks! :crazy:


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 17, 2015)

Don't you have 42 Jason Fischers already? Btw, I think you can safely say it now.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2015)

Believe it or not I only have a couple and they refuse to grow!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 17, 2015)

awww


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yay b---

Oh wait.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2015)

My copyright lawyers have not been let out of their cage in a while, be cautious!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol he's been waiting for 1 1/2 years, David. Don't steal it from him now.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2015)

They're opening .


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 23, 2015)

Pics Pics Pics


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2015)

Soon soon soon


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a sneak peak....neener neener!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

